# Вопросы-ответы > Кришна для начинающих >  Подскажите пожалуйста источник. Заранее благодарю

## Тарас Романович

Подскажите пожалуйста источник. Заранее благодарю

"ЭТО ДОЛЖНО БЫТЬ СТРОГО ЗАПРЕЩЕНО - БОЛЬШЕ НИКАКИХ САННЬЯСИ. А тех санньяси, которые пали, жените их, пусть они живут, как... Больше не должно быть этого лицемерия, обмана. Это просто нелепо. Даже если они обещают: "Мы больше не упадём", - в это тоже не верится. Какой от этого прок?" 
"И этот вид лицемерия - они приняли санньясу и общаются с женщиной. Это недопустимо. Если вы хотите женщину, женитесь. Живите, как уважаемый человек. У нас нет возражений. Но это лицемерие нужно прекратить. Произошло столько падений. ПРЕЖДЕ ВСЕГО, БОЛЬШЕ НЕ БУДЕТ НИКАКИХ САННЬЯСИ. Я получил горький опыт. И, по крайней мере, МЫ БОЛЬШЕ НЕ СОБИРАЕМСЯ СОЗДАВАТЬ НОВЫХ САННЬЯСИ. ... ЭТО СЛЕДУЕТ ПОЛНОСТЬЮ ПРЕКРАТИТЬ" 

Бхактиведанта Свами Прабхупада. 07.01.1977г.

----------


## Ямуначарья дас

Харе Кришна, Тарас!

Это фрагмент беседы Шрилы Прабхупады в Бомбее от 7 января 1977 года.

Видимо, суть Вашего вопроса такова: почему в ИСККОН преданные по-прежнему принимают санньясу? Шрила Прабхупада действовал в чрезвычайных обстоятельствах. В начале становления ИСККОН преданный мог получить санньясу через несколько лет после инициации. Позднее Шрила Прабхупады скажет, что ранее санньяса давалась «for work» (для осуществления деятельности), но теперь она будет даваться «for good» (согласно качествам). В настоящее преданные получают санньясу только после многих лет безупречной практики.

Спасибо Вам за Ваш вопрос, буду рад новым вопросам.

----------


## Тарас Романович

Спасибо Вам за Ваш ответ.

Подскажите пожалуйста, душа имеет имя и знает это имя только Бог, помогите мне в познании писаний, где можно найти уход Кришны, он своё тело оставил в кальпаграме в виде самадхи или он забрал форму физического тело в свою святую обитель. В писании говориться все кто участвовал в его Лиле ушли вместе с ним.

----------

